# Making a breakdown paddle?



## Claytonious (Jan 17, 2008)

Anybody have experience making their own breakdown paddle? I want to make a 4 piece, probably out of an old fiberglass Werner. Do you just cut it into four pieces and get those tube of fiberglass to go inside the shaft. What about those metal ferrel thingies? It seams like it would be hard to get the holes right. Where do you even get the parts to do this? If anybody has done this before, let me know.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Some kayak shops sell the kit to make a breakdown paddle, I think the kit is about $40. That will turn your paddle into a 2 piece, to make a 4 piece you have to buy 2 kits making the kit $80 or so.

Confluence kayaks sometimes carries the kit, apparently it's such a pain-in-the-ass that most boaters just buy a breakdown paddle or have the shop put the kit together with your paddle.

This is just what I know from talking to Scott at Confluence a while back.


----------



## IkayakNboard (May 12, 2005)

The kit is $16 (at least in Boulder). It comes with a fiberglass insert and the metal button and instructions. It's super easy. If you want a 4 piece, you'll need to buy 3 of the kits. I recently did a 2 piece and it fits fine in my creek boat. I can't imagine a 3 piece not fitting in a playboat. The epoxy is like $5, and then some expandable foam to waterproof the ends you cut. I've also heard you can buy the kits, then take your paddle to WildWasser in Boulder, and tney will do the work for you. Definately cheaper than buying a breakdown if you have an old paddle.





Jensjustduckie said:


> Some kayak shops sell the kit to make a breakdown paddle, I think the kit is about $40. That will turn your paddle into a 2 piece, to make a 4 piece you have to buy 2 kits making the kit $80 or so.
> 
> Confluence kayaks sometimes carries the kit, apparently it's such a pain-in-the-ass that most boaters just buy a breakdown paddle or have the shop put the kit together with your paddle.
> 
> This is just what I know from talking to Scott at Confluence a while back.


----------

